# Accidental breeding young does



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Last fall we had an accidental breeding on two young does. They are still so small. What are some things we could do to help them with the birthing process? They're due anytime.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How young are they? I suggest just being there, and having a vet ready for you... Our doe was only 10 months old when she kidded, and she did just fine.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> How young are they? I suggest just being there, and having a vet ready for you... Our doe was only 10 months old when she kidded, and she did just fine.


Agreed. Just have the vet's number in your phone just in case. Just being there with your supplies to help pull, stretch, lube, go in, whatever it may be, helps a lot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Like the others have said, have the vet on speed dial.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree, good luck.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

They are about 11 months old. Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, they were really young when they got preggo.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ That's what I was saying with my doe. She was only 10 months old, and she did perfect (except for her tearing, which healed fine)! She had two big twins, but she did really well and I plan on milking her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had an accidental breeding of my Angel (pygmy/nigerian) by my Nigerian buck when she was 4 months old...she delivered a single doeling on her own with no trouble, big thing is to not over grain during the last month of pregnancy, it can make kids grow too big for the young mom's.
Have a vets number handy and relax, your girls look to be in good condition and should do just fine


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay! Thank you guys so much!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My smallest girl (bought bred) Saanen/Alpine had her twins 6 days ago She was bred to a huge boer & I was worried sick when I found out how old she really was (will be 1 end of may). 

Long story Kind of short... Labor was hard... a lot of pain,pushing,yelling. I finally realized the boy came out front feet first & his head & shoulders were stuck! I was terrified but I "went in" it just took 3 fingers to push his head down a tad bit on the next contraction he literally exploded out... 5 minutes later his tiny lil sister fell right out without a push...

She drank 2 bowls of warm molasses water during contraction phase & a can of warmed organic coconut milk between kids.

She was very sore back there, we sprayed her with Cool Blue Aloe Mist w/1% lidocaine & she was immediately more comfy & is a great mommy!!


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Came out this morning and one of them had a baby all in their own and had it cleaned off!  she's just like her mama, always doing it on her own when we aren't there. The little guy has something weird going on with his legs right now. It's like he can't straighten his front legs and he will fall on his knees sometimes. Hopefully it's just temporary from being squashed in her.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

May need a shot of BoSe and B vit.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

First very cute, and congrats. Second I agree a shot of Boe Se if you can't get it, I'd use the selenium /vit e paste (that's what I had to do) it only took a few days and the leg was fine. Third, just out of curiosity how tall and how much would you say momma was?


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

She was small and was bred too early. Her stomach I about 12-14 inches from the ground and she probably weighs about 80 pounds now.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! I was going to tell you that I had a ND doe kid a medium-sized single at 1 year and she was fine.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

80# wow maybe my girls are bigger than I thought- going to have to have hubby hold one on the scale- that ought to be quite the site.:laugh: I have a doe who had gotten cocci at weaning and stunted her growth. She's 11 mos right now I'm going to give her a few more months to see if she will be worth breeding safely.


----------

